# 50 highest paid athletes...



## SuperFlex (Jul 29, 2006)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/more/specials/fortunate50/index.html


----------



## kenwood (Jul 29, 2006)

tiger woods is one lucky mofo


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 29, 2006)

Carson Palmer was a surprise same with Webber, Finley, and Penny Hardaway


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 29, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> tiger woods is one lucky mofo


 
Hell yeah man... Any pro athlete has an amazing life, but damn! It's stupid what they get paid...


----------



## the nut (Jul 30, 2006)

Michael Vick, what a joke!


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2006)

The first two are golfers, wow. 

Andre Agassi(#13) gives a shitload of money back to charities and schools. He has his own fund thing for kids.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 30, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> The first two are golfers, wow.
> 
> Andre Agassi(#13) gives a shitload of money back to charities and schools. He has his own fund thing for kids.




I will be catching one of his last matches in Flushing next month.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I will be catching one of his last matches in Flushing next month.



Awesome. 

Wait...I thought his last match was at Wimbledon? Or was that just his last Wimbledon? 

I thought it was weird he would end at an English championship being American.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 31, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Awesome.
> 
> Wait...I thought his last match was at Wimbledon? Or was that just his last Wimbledon?
> 
> I thought it was weird he would end at an English championship being American.




eah, that was his last Wimbledon match, US is it for him.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Carson Palmer was a surprise same with Webber, Finley, and Penny Hardaway



I'd say 35-40 is outright mindblowing. Keith Van Horn?!?!? Penny Hardaway??? I thought he retired 3 years ago, and Keith should have.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I will be catching one of his last matches in Flushing next month.


Stay away from the drag queens.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 1, 2006)

Basketball players salaries are bloated.

Hardaway making all that money is a damn waste.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Basketball players salaries are bloated.
> 
> Hardaway making all that money is a damn waste.


 
I know that's right... Anybody in sports making all that money is a waste.


----------

